

Techcrunch redesigned - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/27/yep-we-redesigned/

======
redorb
I would be pissed if my $10k ad was now below the fold! putting that middle
column for the top third of the page, that shows 'active' comments, crunch
board jobs, Tech crunch 50, and video comments is such a waste of real estate.
For this redesign to fly the new 300px IBM ad must have been signed for a long
term contract.

also the navigation is weird - web2.0, gadgets, mobile, crunchbase, more \/
... then 'about, advertise, archives, contact tc50 and jobs, then....
subscribe, email, crunchbar, rss and twitter....

add that to showing 15+ stories now instead of 5-10 and the major attack on
content vs ads, I'm sure now I will only read TC in my feed reader.

~~~
bkbleikamp
Below the fold is completely relative.

On a 640x480 screen almost all of the ads are below the fold.

On a 30" monitor they are above the fold.

Advertisers know this.

~~~
redorb
perhaps relative to the fact its below the fold for the 50% of people on
1024x768. when they used to not be...

------
huhtenberg
It now looks very much like <http://www.venturebeat.com>. In fact both sites
look almost exactly the same if all ads are removed with AdBlock, except TC
has green-ish palette and VB - red-ish. Also the front page is now harder to
read as the mix of logos/images and text looks pretty cluttered.

~~~
vaksel
yeah I'm not a fan of the new look, with adblock its like 60% content, 40%
white space

~~~
thaumaturgy
They want revenue for their site, and ad placement is commonplace and well-
understood, but ...

"Hi, we disrespect our own content so much that we'd like to distract you from
it with all these glittery ads. Have a nice day!"

------
aaronblohowiak
Looks cleaner and easier to read, but I don't care about TC's redesign.

~~~
fiaz
I agree...but the color scheme reminds me of The Onion.

------
thomasswift
the search bar moved into a better location, before it just floated in the
sidebar nomansland. +1

